#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη ρευστοποιητή στο σκυρόδεμα

## zavi@tee.gr

Όταν στη σκυροδέτηση ζητάμε την προσθήκη ρευστοποιητή,πώς ξέρουμε αν αυτό που ''προσθέτουν'' δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο από νερό?Αφού η βαρέλα το έχει σε ειδική δεξαμενή που δεν το βλέπουμε(βλέπουμε μόνο το δείκτη),κ επίσης αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας η εταιρεία αποποιείται των ευθυνών της στην ποιότητα......

----------


## avgoust

> .Αλλά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι δεν επιτρέπεται δειγματοληψία με ρευστοποιητή!......


Στην παρ. 12,1,1,17 , του Κ.Τ.Σ. λέει όταν η αύξηση εργασιμότητας γίνεται με υπερρευστοποιητικό , η λήψη του δοκιμίου (άρθρο 13,3,9) θα γίνεται μετά την προσθήκη του υπερρευστοποιητικού

----------


## ppetros

Ακριβώς. Και για το λόγο αυτό πρέπει να πέρνουμε δοκίμια. Τώρα πιστεύω ότι καμία εταιρεία δεν θα λέει "ας βάλουμε λίγο νερό δεν βαριέσαι" όταν ξερουν ότι θα πάρεις και δοκίμια. Επίσης για να έχουν την γενική ευθύνη το καλύτερο είναι και τον υπερ-ρευστοποιητή να το βάζει η εταιρεία.

----------


## Xάρης

> ...για να έχουν την γενική ευθύνη το καλύτερο είναι και τον υπερ-ρευστοποιητή να το βάζει η εταιρεία.


Σίγουρα γιατί αλλιώς θα λένε ότι φταίει αυτός για το C16/20 που βγήκε τελικά το C20/25 που παράγγειλες.

----------


## cna

Από προσωπική εμπειρία σας λέω ότι η προσθήκη ακόμα και ελάχιστου νερού φαίνεται. Σε έργο που πληρώναμε για υπερρευστοποιητή κάποιος από τους οδηγούς προτίμησε να συμπληρώσει νερό. Όταν έλεγξα τα δοκίμια το συγκεκριμένο είχε απόκλιση πάνω από 30% (αν και ήταν εντός των ορίων)...

----------


## Sdimis

Απαιτώ να προστίθεται από το δοχείο του (πλαστικό συνήθως) παρουσία μου ώστε να ελέγχω και την ποσότητα.

----------


## Evan

πρέπει να το ζητήσεις σωστά δηλ να του πεις
Ρε μάστορα βάλε και φάρμακο

----------


## Structur

> κ επίσης αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε δικό μας η εταιρεία αποποιείται των ευθυνών της στην ποιότητα......


Έχεις δίκιο εδώ zavi. Αυτό το πρόβλημα είχα και γω πρόσφατα. Στα δελτία αποστολής ανέφερε ότι "προσθήκη νερού, ή .... απαλλάσσει την εταιρεία ...". Τι έκανε με την ίδια εταιρεία τώρα κάποιος? 

[Εγώ έπαιρνα τα δοκίμια μου, αλλά, παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις της εταιρείας (ο ιδιοκτήτης ηταν και μηχανικός) ότι υπάρχει ρευστοποιητής στο μίγμα, πολλές φορές η εργασιμότητα ήταν απαράδεκτη, με αποτέλεσμα να μαλώνω συνέχεια με το συνεργείο και να υπάρχει σε κάθε σκυροδέτηση "αναστάτωση".]

Αυτός λοιπόν έπαιρνε κάποια δοκίμια σχετικά νωρίς, και μετά έριχνε το βαρέλι της sika στη ... βαρέλα. Ιστορίες... 
Δεν ξέρω άλλη λύση πάντως...

Ο avgoust παραπάνω αναφέρει ότι παίρνεις δοκίμια μετά τη λήψη του ρευστοποιητή. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι αν το κάνεις εσύ επί τόπου, και δεν "βγουν" τα δοκίμια μετά, όντως δεν φέρει καμία ευθύνη η εταιρεία. 

Απ' την άλλη, παρά το ότι τάχα βάζουν, πολλοί μάλλον δεν βάζουν τίποτα και σου φέρνουν ένα σκυρόδεμα πέτρα, οπότε πάμε έτσι στη "μέθοδο" που προανέφερα...

----------


## cna

ΧΑ! Δεν αρκεί να διαβεβαιώνει η εταιρία ότι πρόσθεσε ρευστοποιητή. Λύση: Στην γραπτή (γραπτή για ευνόητους λόγους) παραγγελία σκυροδέματος αναφέρουμε ότι η επιθυμητή εργασιμότητα του μίγματος είναι S1 για θεμελίωση, S2/S3 για στύλους-πλάκες. Αγοράζουμε τον κώνο δοκιμής κάθισης και εάν το μίγμα δεν ανταποκρίνεται τότε του τις επιστρέφουμε (σ.σ. τις βαρέλες) πίσω όπως έρχονται. Οι εταιρίες παρασκευής σκυροδέματος είναι υποχρεωμένες εκτός της παρασκευής του μίγματος σύμφωνα με την σύνθεση και την απαιτούμενη αντοχή να το παρασκευάζουν και με την επιθυμητή κάθιση! Αυτό αναφέρεται και στον ΚΤΣ.

----------

Evan, Structur, Theo

----------


## θ.τριαντ.

Σε μια βαρέλα που συνήθως μεταφέρει  9 κυβικα σκυροδέματος πόσα λίτρα ρευστοποιητή πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε?

----------


## cna

Αυτό μόνο η εταιρία παραγωγής σκυροδέματος μπορεί να στο απαντήσει. Η ποσότητα του ρευστοποιητή εξαρτάται από την επιθυμητή κάθιση σε συσχετισμό και με την μελέτη συνθέσεως. Οπότε καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις την εταιρία που σου προμηθεύει το σκυρόδεμα...

----------


## georgecv

Επίσης η ποσότητα του ρευστοποιητή στο σκυρόδεμα εξαρτάται από την ποσότητα του τσιμέντου και όχι από τη ποσότητα του σκυροδέματος.

----------


## tmoug

Evan δεν το λένε φάρμακο. Ζουμί το λένε....
Είναι το αγαπημένο συνθετικό σκυροδέματος για τα συνεργεία.
Το βασικό είναι πάντως η λήψη των δοκιμίων να γίνεται μετά τη προσθήκη και τη σωστή ανάμιξη (με τον "κανόνα" τους ενός λεπτού ανά κυβικό της βαρέλας που είπε ο Παναγιώτης), γιατί μπορεί κατά λάθος να πάρουμε την επιφάνεια του μίγματος και να μας βγει χαμηλή αντοχή χωρίς να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
Κάθιση S3 δεν έχω δει από εταιρεία σκυροδέματος. 
Έχει κάποιος συνάδελφος κάνει παραγγελία με κάθιση S3;

----------


## sundance

χρησιμοποιειτε ρευστοποιητη ή υπερρευστοποιητή?

δωστε μερικα επωνυμα προϊόντα.

----------


## Ροδόπουλος

Η χρήση προσμίκτων αναγράφονται στην μελέτη σύνθεσης σκυροδέματος. Η χρήση προσμίκτων πέραν των ποσοστών και των χρόνων που ορίζονται στην μελέτη σύνθεσης σκυροδέματος καθιστά την μελέτη μη έγκυρη.

----------

